# Fired for points but rehired years laters



## SlimFromTheWood (Feb 7, 2020)

So I'll just start with a background. I worked for a target store back in 2015 and ended up transferring to a DC. Worked there about a year and a half and points caught up to me.  I put in a application January 2020 and a couple of weeks later received an offer letter contingent upon background and drug test. Passed both and now my orientation date is confirmed!

So I have a few questions.

1. Is it normal process now for the DC to hire people without an interview?  I even had an interview when I transferred from the store.

2. Will I keep my seniority from years ago? Ie start with 18 months seniority?

3. Does the DC still get paid weekly and do overtime pretty frequently In ib and ob?


----------



## dcworker (Feb 7, 2020)

Are whole building above company goal so we never get sent home just on overtime  days sometimes


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 7, 2020)

Points = attendance credits, correct? How many do you get to start out?


----------



## SlimFromTheWood (Feb 7, 2020)

can't touch this said:


> Points = attendance credits, correct? How many do you get to start out?


Points are what you get when you're late or call in. You have a limited number before you are fired.


----------



## Hal (Feb 7, 2020)

Idk what points are. My DC it tracks accountable hours or hours that you were suppose to be there but you didn't show up because of either being late, calling in, leaving early for anything other than VLE or NS. There's no hard limit on accountable time. But try to keep call outs to one every 3 months is a good rule.

1) Yes. Its incredibly common. Its now the norm. It makes me upset.

2) No your seniority is gone. You have to be gone for less than 6 months I believe to keep that. 

3) Depends on the year. 2019 we only had 2 weeks mandatory for operational departments like IB OB and WHS. 2018 we had 7 months. So it depends.


----------



## SlimFromTheWood (Feb 7, 2020)

Hal said:


> Idk what points are. My DC it tracks accountable hours or hours that you were suppose to be there but you didn't show up because of either being late, calling in, leaving early for anything other than VLE or NS. There's no hard limit on accountable time. But try to keep call outs to one every 3 months is a good rule.
> 
> 1) Yes. Its incredibly common. Its now the norm. It makes me upset.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response, I just had a couple more questions.

Do you know if the A1 Saturday-Monday 6a-6p gets the shift differential?

Is pay weekly or biweekly?


----------



## Hal (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes A1 gets the dollar differential at least here.

Pay is weekly. And its wonderful. I don't want bi weekly pay. I did it once. Its awful.


----------



## Luck (Feb 7, 2020)

SlimFromTheWood said:


> Thank you for your response, I just had a couple more questions.
> 
> Do you know if the A1 Saturday-Monday 6a-6p gets the shift differential?
> 
> Is pay weekly or biweekly?


Our DC now gives both the overnight differential as well as a weekend differential. Might want to ask about if yours does too.


----------



## Nauzhror (Feb 7, 2020)

Truly seems stupid as hell that a DC would have a weekend differential when working in a store you're pretty much considered unhireable if you won't work weekends.


----------



## Hal (Feb 8, 2020)

DC is different. There's only 4 shifts. You don't mix and match days. You work Sat-Mon or Tues-Fri. If I work Saturday nights every week I can't suddenly be scheduled to work Wednesday morning to cover.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 9, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Truly seems stupid as hell that a DC would have a weekend differential when working in a store you're pretty much considered unhireable if you won't work weekends.


Then work at the dc and not the store then. It’s warehouse work,  not retail.


----------



## Nauzhror (Feb 9, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Then work at the dc and not the store then. It’s warehouse work,  not retail.




Half the retail work is essentially warehouse work as well, unloading trucks, pushing/backstocking items, etc. Just seems odd for the same company to treat employees in DC's so differently than those in stores.


----------



## BackLog (Feb 9, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Half the retail work is essentially warehouse work as well, unloading trucks, pushing/backstocking items, etc. Just seems odd for the same company to treat employees in DC's so differently than those in stores.


As someone who has worked in both settings, the 'warehouse work' you do in the store is nothing compared to actual warehouse work. I've worked 15+ hour shifts in the store during holidays and been fine to go in the next day or two to keep working for more OT. But go work in ART for the weekend and you're beat until you finally get used to the workload. Throwing trucks for 12 hours straight.


----------



## hatemyjob (Feb 10, 2020)

The weekend differential is in place because DCs are hiring from the warehouse/light manufacturing job seeker pool. Weekend differentials are expected in these sectors. 


BackLog said:


> As someone who has worked in both settings, the 'warehouse work' you do in the store is nothing compared to actual warehouse work. I've worked 15+ hour shifts in the store during holidays and been fine to go in the next day or two to keep working for more OT. But go work in ART for the weekend and your beat until you finally get used to the workload. Throwing trucks for 12 hours straight.



Saw a few guys transfer from the stores to the DC...lasted about 6 months before they went back to the store. Too much work for them, I guess.

Is there anything store employees don't bitch about?

If you want a full-time, decent wage job, don't apply for retail positions. For the last 30+ years: *retail = part-time, near minimum wage jobs*. I know how much I need to earn to pay my bills and would never apply for a job that pays less than that amount and doesn't offer a comprehensive benefit package.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 10, 2020)

hatemyjob said:


> The weekend differential is in place because DCs are hiring from the warehouse/light manufacturing job seeker pool. Weekend differentials are expected in these sectors.
> 
> 
> Saw a few guys transfer from the stores to the DC...lasted about 6 months before they went back to the store. Too much work for them, I guess.
> ...


Agreed. And then they complain about functions of their job that get them hours store side, like drive up. Like, if there was no drive up I’m sure hours would be cut more than they already are. You know drive up is part of the gig, do it or quit. Goodness.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 11, 2020)

Hal said:


> Idk what points are. My DC it tracks accountable hours or hours that you were suppose to be there but you didn't show up because of either being late, calling in, leaving early for anything other than VLE or NS. There's no hard limit on accountable time. But try to keep call outs to one every 3 months is a good rule.
> 
> 1) Yes. Its incredibly common. Its now the norm. It makes me upset.
> 
> ...


Just last year they changed seniority for vacations. When you transfer from one DC to another you still have company seniority but you start at the bottom for vacation purposes. So even with 10 years in once you go to another DC, the new hire who got there a day before you (and everyone else already there), gets priority over you during mass vacation. I don't know why they did this other than too many internal complaints at DCs? Keep the peace maybe.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 11, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Just last year they changed seniority for vacations. When you transfer from one DC to another you still have company seniority but you start at the bottom for vacation purposes. So even with 10 years in once you go to another DC, the new hire who got there a day before you (and everyone else already there), gets priority over you during mass vacation. I don't know why they did this other than too many internal complaints at DCs? Keep the peace maybe.


Definitely not that way at my dc. Even store tm’s that transfer to the dc keep seniority.


----------



## Luck (Feb 12, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Truly seems stupid as hell that a DC would have a weekend differential when working in a store you're pretty much considered unhireable if you won't work weekends.


A2 works 6pm to 6am on weekends. Its brutal and nobody wants to work it.


Nauzhror said:


> Half the retail work is essentially warehouse work as well, unloading trucks, pushing/backstocking items, etc. Just seems odd for the same company to treat employees in DC's so differently than those in stores.


I have also worked both (store transfer). Dont kid yourself the store is nothing close. Regardless of the work being more physically intense, you are working in a non climate facility, and are working amongst equipment that could kill or maim you all day long. We are losing our ability to wear anything with a hood because the guy who died at the DC was wearing a hood that got snagged in automated machinery.
The differentials are because if A2 (weekend overnights) doesnt get paid more, nobody with any sort of experience would actually want to work that shift.


----------



## Hal (Feb 12, 2020)

Luck said:


> We are losing our ability to wear anything with a hood because the guy who died at the DC was wearing a hood that got snagged in automated machinery.



You still had hoods!?!! 

We lost hoods like 6 years ago because two morons wearing hoods hit each other with triples and blamed it on the hoods.

Also we weren't told what it was that killed him but safety vests were banned near conveyor systems because they can snag.

Usually in our building people get a hand or two stuck in a conveyor. Or crush their leg into oblivion with a fork truck. Usually because they're overtired from working an overnight shift.

But no we should definitely make sure stores get weekend shift differential.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 12, 2020)

Working in a store is a walk in the park compared to a dc.


----------



## Luck (Feb 12, 2020)

Hal said:


> You still had hoods!?!!
> 
> We lost hoods like 6 years ago because two morons wearing hoods hit each other with triples and blamed it on the hoods.
> 
> ...


Yeah we still had them. They weren't even going to really announce it. Just try and spring it up on us this summer when most people wouldnt be wearing any anyway. We are a colded climate DC so the warmer clothing is essential. We weren't allowed to actually use the hood, but jackets and sweaters tend to not be as warm as a good thick hoodie is so this kind of sucks.


----------



## PennylessMan (Feb 14, 2020)

Hal said:


> You still had hoods!?!!
> 
> We lost hoods like 6 years ago because two morons wearing hoods hit each other with triples and blamed it on the hoods.
> 
> ...



He was cleaning up on the mezz, ducked under it, hood on his jacket got snagged, wrapped around and squeezed his head, and to not get graphic, I’ll just say the pressure was too much.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 18, 2020)

PennylessMan said:


> He was cleaning up on the mezz, ducked under it, hood on his jacket got snagged, wrapped around and squeezed his head, and to not get graphic, I’ll just say the pressure was too much.


We can wear hoodies in the building but not have hoodies up while in the building. Was this guy's hood up or down, do you know?

Also, even though hoods up aren't allowed, people still wear the winter hats with ear flaps which are just as big and as fluffy as a fur lined hoodie, sooooooooo..... ?


----------



## Luck (Feb 18, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> We can wear hoodies in the building but not have hoodies up while in the building. Was this guy's hood up or down, do you know?
> 
> Also, even though hoods up aren't allowed, people still wear the winter hats with ear flaps which are just as big and as fluffy as a fur lined hoodie, sooooooooo..... ?


Dont even need to bring up winter hats. How about hair? Plenty of female OMs that sport long loose hair. As well as the few female TMs and the guys who have long hair. If they take away my hoodie I am going to advocate for hair nets to prevent hair from getting caught in machinery!


----------



## BoxedIn (Feb 19, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> We can wear hoodies in the building but not have hoodies up while in the building. Was this guy's hood up or down, do you know?
> 
> Also, even though hoods up aren't allowed, people still wear the winter hats with ear flaps which are just as big and as fluffy as a fur lined hoodie, sooooooooo..... ?



Yeah, they banned hoods up/hats with ear flaps a few years ago here. I still wear my ear flap hat when GPMing cause it gets pretty cold here in the winter. Haven't had an OM give me grief about it yet. As long as it doesn't cover my glasses it doesn't interfere with my vision.


----------



## Hal (Feb 20, 2020)

We can wear hoodies. Just no hoods up in the warehouse. Honestly I think safety is the excuse they use but the real reason is because people were caught hiding head phones under the hoods/if security is trying to watch someone they can't see their face if their is a hood up.

So while I think it could be a safety concern in specific circumstances it seems its more a conduct/security concern.


----------



## smashandthrash (Feb 20, 2020)

BackLog said:


> As someone who has worked in both settings, the 'warehouse work' you do in the store is nothing compared to actual warehouse work. I've worked 15+ hour shifts in the store during holidays and been fine to go in the next day or two to keep working for more OT. But go work in ART for the weekend and you're beat until you finally get used to the workload. Throwing trucks for 12 hours straight.



Never once at a store was I slinging a trailer full of mini fridges onto a conveyer belt.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Feb 23, 2020)

smashandthrash said:


> Never once at a store was I slinging a trailer full of mini fridges onto a conveyer belt.


Yeah at a store the "worst" would be unloading pallets of those mini fridges on to the skate 🥴


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 28, 2020)

smashandthrash said:


> Never once at a store was I slinging a trailer full of mini fridges onto a conveyer belt.


I'm old enough to remember working a trailer full of televisions when 32" televisions weighed 80 pounds because they weren't flat screens and it SSSUUUUCCCKKKKED.

Wasn't Spot though. LTL carrier. No conveyor belts. No clamp. Nothing but forks.

Fun times!


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 28, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I'm old enough to remember working a trailer full of televisions when 32" televisions weighed 80 pounds because they weren't flat screens and it SSSUUUUCCCKKKKED.
> 
> Wasn't Spot though. LTL carrier. No conveyor belts. No clamp. Nothing but forks.
> 
> Fun times!


Even at spot we couldn’t really clamp them because the screens all had to face inward or down on the pallet or they’d tip over. I don’t miss those things one bit!


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 28, 2020)

hatemyjob said:


> For the last 30+ years: *retail = part-time, near minimum wage jobs*.



uh no, 30 years ago local union grocery stores were paying their shelf stockers the same as some ETLs make now


----------

